

ADP fires back at Zenefits - netaustin

(apropos of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9679312)<p><i>Dear Valued Client,<p>On June 5 you received an email from Zenefits CEO Parker Conrad making erroneous and irresponsible claims about ADP&#x27;s intentions when we were forced to block Zenefits&#x27; access to ADP&#x27;s RUN platform. I would like the opportunity to set the record straight and reassure you that we always operate with our clients&#x27; best interests in mind.<p>We suspended access solely because the Zenefits unauthorized method of extracting your data, if allowed to continue, would have put the security of your payroll information and our ability to operate at risk. We would block access of any individual or organization that created these or similar conditions.<p>Zenefits&#x27; approach to accessing ADP&#x27;s RUN solution extracted sensitive client payroll data, including Social Security Numbers and employee banking information, in a manner that does not comply with ADP&#x27;s standards for data security. In addition, Zenefits&#x27; method of extracting data from ADP&#x27;s RUN system put excessive demands on ADP&#x27;s servers, potentially impacting service delivery to all of ADP&#x27;s RUN clients. Based on the system risks and sensitivity of client data, on June 4, 2015, ADP was forced to block Zenefits from accessing ADP&#x27;s RUN payroll system.<p>ADP has seamlessly worked with numerous third party solution providers who deliver valuable services to shared clients. To protect your information and ensure service delivery, ADP maintains high standards for data security and systems integration. Zenefits chose not to engage ADP to find a safe and effective solution, and instead deployed automated systems to circumvent ADP&#x27;s safeguards, forcing ADP to take immediate action to protect clients.</i><p>also: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.adp.com&#x2F;zenefits&#x2F;downloads&#x2F;The-Facts-About-ADP-and-Zenefits.pdf
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion of ADP's statement here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9686175](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9686175)

------
brudgers
The missing pie sluces in the post are:

1\. Recognition that ADP's decision may cause inconvenience for ADP and
Zenefits customers.

2\. Any indication that ADP tried to work with Zenefits to avoid the problem.

3\. Any indication that ADP was interested in working with Zenefits to resolve
the issues in the interest of customers.

On the other hand, building a business on someone else's API often ends this
way.

